
Ask HN: What do you do when you loose your motivation? - eaxitect
<i>not specific for developers</i> but as a developer I sometimes feel unmotivated, depressed, underachiever. So in order to gain momentum again, what are you doing? or how do you gain your momentum again?
======
davismwfl
Step away from the keyboard, get outside, go somewhere you enjoy that isn't
related to work or the computer. I for one feel spending a few days without
tech is a good way to clear my head and refocus and get some motivation back.
Disconnecting to me has a way of helping me reboot essentially.

When I say disconnecting too, I mean seriously disconnecting. No phone, no
social media, no laptop etc. I usually have my phone of course for emergencies
etc, but it stays only for phone or emergencies and nothing else.

Usually my motivation loss is related to burnout, so this works really well
for me.

Why do you feel burned out? That can help figure out ways to adjust.

~~~
eaxitect
Thanks. Working long time on same projects with same type of bugs/issues made
me feel like that

------
eaxitect
for instance what are your routines, you create todo lists or take some time
out and talk with friends?

